# Macedonian: Agenzia entrate (IT)



## nikoster

Здраво,

ке може ли некој да ми каже соодветен превод од италијански на македонски или српски  на "Agenzia Entrate"


----------



## Orlin

На коjем jе jезику таj "Agenzia Entrate"? Италиjански?


----------



## nikoster

Да ,Аgenzia entrate е на италијански јазик.


----------



## Juri

Agencija za prihode.


----------



## nikoster

Благодарам Јури. А што мислиш за Управа за јавни приходи? Дали тоа би бил добар превод?


----------



## Orlin

nikoster said:


> Благодарам Јури. А што мислиш за Управа за јавни приходи? Дали тоа би бил добар превод?


 
Мислим да jе исто добар превод - тако jе jасниjе о каквим приходима jе реч. Вероватно ниjе обавезно ставити "jавни" (нпр. официjални назив респективне бугарске институциjе jе "Национална агенция за приходите"), важно jе само ставити поред било ког избраног превода оригинални италиjански назив у заградама - тако би се jеднозначно идентифицирала институциjа о коjоj jе реч.


----------



## Juri

Orlin je putpuno u pravu.


----------



## nikoster

Благодарам за одговорите, но истово го најдов и на лична карта...не знам дали би можело на лична карта така да се преведе..?


----------



## echo chamber

Управа за јавни приходи, точно. 
Како мислиш на лична карта?


----------

